# Drying Madrone?



## rg05 (Jan 6, 2009)

I've always wanted to mill some madrone but have heard and seen how difficult it is to dry. Does anyone know how to dry it so it doesn't get all screwed up? Just really slow air drying? Is kiln drying possible? Any other ideas? thanks a lot!


----------

